# Talking Grim Reaper



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

He is finally finished. 7 feet tall with audio. I think I will hook him up to the door bell. Here is the video.
Reapermovieclipthing-001-01.flv video by scourge999 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid61.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/scourge999/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h79/scourge999/Reapermovieclipthing-001-01


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!


 x 2!!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nicely executed!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The TOTs might leave a little pee puddle on your porch... have a garden hose at the ready for any impromptu cleanups. 

Love him!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I got a little scared just watching that video! Awesome prop!:devil:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WAYYYYYY cool!!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great voice, he looks awesome!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool! Very imposing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really really cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you using two different robes? I like the gray one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y , I was wondering same thing. I also like the gray one.
Voice sounds great


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Are you using two different robes? I like the gray one.


The robe is the same black cloth in the video. That light gray/green color is from the night shot on the camera. It made the video easier to watch for the full minute. It's just plain black muslin from the fabric store. I used an old vocal processor I had for the voice. I ran the audio from my ipod to the audio driver in his skull. The driver has a chip on it so I can record the audio onto it. That way I get my ipod back and he is ready to hook up to the doorbell.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Awsome!! Love it, Scourge!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy crap nice job!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

WOW!! That is way too cool!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He looks/sounds great! Just one more thing I need to add to my list of things I want...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greeat looking grim reaper. I think you hear lots of screams that night.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey that's great! Nice work on the audio electronics.


----------

